# F-Series Seatpost Clamp Change



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

If you purchased a 2011 F-Series (first year of the redesign) you got a single clamp seatpost, but the newer ones now come with a double clamp seatpost binder. Anyone have any insight on the reason for the change? Felt is now selling the double clamp on their website and I was thinking about picking one up if it may be a prophylactic measure for a possible slipping issue.

I haven't had any issues for what it's worth, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Lou3000 said:


> If you purchased a 2011 F-Series (first year of the redesign) you got a single clamp seatpost, but the newer ones now come with a double clamp seatpost binder. Anyone have any insight on the reason for the change? Felt is now selling the double clamp on their website and I was thinking about picking one up if it may be a prophylactic measure for a possible slipping issue.
> 
> I haven't had any issues for what it's worth, but better safe than sorry.


The double clamp adds a second bolt which clamps directly to the 27.2mm seatpost instead of the 30.6mm frame. The clamping force is spread over a greater area and the required torque on the bolts is reduced. It can also help with sloppy aftermarket seatpost tolerances that we cannot control the QC/QA of. If a consumer purchases a 27.2mm seatpost and it measures 27.09mm the double clamp will reduce the risk of slippage and/or frame damage.

-SD


----------

